# Rogue amp schematic



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi guys, I dug this old amp out of my basement and thought it was time to refurbish it.

Its a Rogue head (probably made by Pine Electronics???).
It uses a couple of 6K6s for the power section and sounds really nice through a V30 cab.

I've searched the web but can't find the schematic...anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Half hour in Eagle cad and you should have it done up nice. If not, you can pm me for my email and send a dozen high rez shots to me and I can futz you one up.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Well there's a very generous offer, thanks!!!

I'd bet there's something out there that's at least pretty close....so I'll take a rain check KOTG! But I may be back to you yet.

It does look fairly straighforward though....

Not sure what to do with those Plessey can electrolytics yet....maybe a complete replacement with some modern axials unless I can find some cans that fit well.



keeperofthegood said:


> Half hour in Eagle cad and you should have it done up nice. If not, you can pm me for my email and send a dozen high rez shots to me and I can futz you one up.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Them cans is between 25 and 50 dollars each, depending on value and supplier. And that is just the way of cans. Most guys "restuff" them, cut them, clean em out and put the new ones inside the cans, and jb weld the can back together. There are a fair number of examples on how to do that in the antique radios forums.

You could try Dave at Just Radios though, he does have a fairly large selection of caps unless you are finicky about brand etc. Tube Radio Capacitor Shopping Cart

 welcome other wise. Most amps are cookie cutters. Variations sure, but not broad ones, so close will probably not be too hard to work up


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

There's only one maufacturer of the traditional multi can caps and that's CE. They produce them on the old Mallory machinery.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

For that large cash value

Can Capacitors

And for a lot more money

CE Mfg. Capacitors :: Electrolytics :: Capacitors :: Passive Components :: Electronic Parts :: Banzai Music


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey Ken,

I have an account with CE. They're definitely not cheap, but if you decide to go the route of direct replacement, I can order them for you.

Cheers,
R



Gizmo said:


> Well there's a very generous offer, thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the offers and help guys. (Richard, I heard your party was a huge success!!!!!....from someone who arrived at 2am and it was still hopping ;-)

The Tubedepot sells 50+50 at 500v for about $9 each...close enough to the 40+40 I need without worrying too much about inrush! I'll just have to add a couple of clamps to the chassis.
Restuffing sounds like a good way to go for antique radios, but thats some nasty materials in there to deal with and this amps going to just stay in my practice room I think, cuz I'm sure it doesn't have much in the way of antique value ;-)

Now, still searching for a schematic!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

lol...yeah, 82 people...it was a blast!
No problem Ken. I believe I have some of those JJ 50x50's around somewhere if yer interested.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Richard, I'll buy a couple of you please....I'll call in Wed if that's ok.
Ken


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Update: (still looking for a schematic)

I installed the two JJ cans (thanks Richard). 

Replaced a couple of small electrolytics and a couple of resistors that were way off.

One of the 6K6 power tubes and the 12AU7 PI were noisy. Fortunately I have a bunch of matched 6k6s so I replaced those and the PI.

Amp is now quiet as a mouse and sounds absolutely killer through the V30. Not a huge amount of clean headroom, but the bigger filter caps seemed to tighten up the bass a bit.

Gonna use it for a while in the practice room to see if its gig worthy ;-)


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice! Good job Ken.



Gizmo said:


> Update: (still looking for a schematic)
> 
> I installed the two JJ cans (thanks Richard).
> 
> ...


----------

